# Water Sprite



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Is there a proper way to trim water sprite? I got this plant a few years ago and it immediately grew like wild fire. As soon as I trimmed it, it practically wilted down to nothing and has taken this long to catch back on. Now it's again thick and beautiful and trying to grow out of the tank. I'm afraid to touch it .


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know either. Mine is either going gangbusters or looking sick. I don't think thinning it is the cause of one over the other, though.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

df: You, I and emc have apparently the same experience level here.

I have water sprite in 3 tanks (4 if the fresh water refugium is included).

The last time I needed to trim the water sprite in the tanks I did one branch at time each week.

I placed the trimming in my FW refugium.

I have not had a problem, or at least that I could observe, with the parent plant via adherence to this protocol.

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's what I do, pretty much, and the result is a heck of a lot of plants growing from the trimmings. win-win.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you for all the responses. I'll give that a try and see what happens. I'll need to untangle it all first .


----------

